# منتديات طلاب الجامعات الأردنية > المنتدى الهندسي العام >  الى كل من يهتم بالنانو تكنولوجى اليكم هذه الدورة النادرة جدا

## u.aya

*يسر معهد التدريب والدراسات الحضرية بالمركز القومى لبحوث الإسكان والبناء بالقاهرة
ان يعلن عن عقد دورة تدريبية فى مجال النانو تكنولوجى بتاريخ 27 /11-2011/12/1
وفى هذه الدورة ستتعرف على طرق استخدام النانو تكنولوجي فى مجال الانشاءات وسيعقد الدورة أساتذة متميزين فى مجال النانو تكنولوجى


*


واليكم نبذة عن الدورة:
الهدف من الدورة:
تهدف الدورة الى التعريف المتكامل لتكنولوجيا النانو وكيفية تطبيقاتها واستخدامها فى المنشأت بمراحلها المختلفة، ودراسة الدوافع لاستخدام مواد النانو فى المنشأت على سبيل المثال (حفض الطاقة المستهلكة – تحسين الخواص الميكانيكية والفيزيقية للمنشآت- وكذلك استخدامها فى مواد التشطيبات والتى تؤدى إلى خفض التكلفة ورفع الكفاءة مع زيادة العــمر الافتراضى للمنشأت مع خفض عمليات الصيانة – الحماية ضد الحرائق – التنظيف الذاتى

محاور الدراسة :
مقدمة عن النانو تكنولوجى والمواد النانوية.
طرق تصنيع المواد النانوية.
التطبيقات المختلفة للمواد النانوية.
الدراسات الميكروسكوبية – التحليلية لمواد النانو
(Scan electron microscopy (SEM
(Differential scanning calorimeter (DSC
(X-ray diffraction (XRD

الدراسات التطبيقية لمواد النانو والتي تم تنفيذها بالمركز على سبيل المثال:-
تطبيقها فى مقاومة الحرائق (الجبس).
تحسين الخواص الميكانيكية (الأسمنت).
دراسة تأثير على انتقال الحرارة فى الدهان (دهان الزجاج).

فى نهاية الدورة تدريب المشاركين عمليا على كيفية تطبيق المواد النانوية وإضافتها بالأسلوب الأمثل فى المواد المستخدمة فى البناء والتشييد وعمل عينات مركبه تحتوى على مواد نانويه تستخدم فى:
الخامات ذات خاصية التنظيف الذاتي.
تحسين الخواص الميكانيكية.
مقاومة الحريق

*

--------------------------------------------------------------------------


تنبيه من ادارة منتديات الحصن الأردنية :

يمنع وضع ارقام الهاتف + المنتدى اردني و الغالبية طلاب اردنين و المعهد مصري
نعتذر عن النشر و نرجوا مراجعة الإدارة قبل طرخ مواضيع تحتوي اعلانات


**--------------------------------------------------------------------------
*

----------

